# Jeep Cherokee Toad



## Bob P (Jan 21, 2019)

Anyone use a late model Cherokee 2wd as a toad without issue?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 23, 2019)

Have you checked the owner manuel to see if the 2 wheel drive can be towed 4 down?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 23, 2019)

I think you have to use a dolly for 2 wheel dr cherokees


----------

